

Let's not localize programming languages. Please _ - jimeh
https://gist.github.com/1197735

======
rickboyce
We have an in-house XML driven formatting engine to generate PDF reports at
the company I work for (we're in England).

The style attribute names have been written in British English - e.g. the
colour attribute is colour and not color as it would be in CSS.

Despite being British this drives me crazy! I use the US English spelling all
the time (I've been used to it in CSS for 10+ years!) and then wonder why
things arn't working.

So, +1 to no en-us to en-gb localisation. This Brit will take consistency any
day :-)

~~~
jimeh
I had a similar issue when building a JSON API for a company in the UK. The
lead developer insisted that all API end-points, internal variables, classes
etc, should use the British English spelling of "favourites" among other
things, cause "we're in the UK".

At least we stuck to US English spelling of our custom HTTP "authorization"
headers... lol

